# How's Business?



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

How have things been in June? It slowed down some in June, especially when May was so strong.
Just wonder has anybody else noticed a lull last month ?


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

out da box said:


> How have things been in June? It slowed down some in June, especially when May was so strong.
> Just wonder has anybody else noticed a lull last month ?


It's slowed down since end of May and throughout June for us (it may be part due to us installing the new press and reorganizing the shop so we didn't pay much attention to sales).

But I think it'll pick up after 4th of July. Most people are on vacation until then I think (it was similar last year).


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Yeah, I think July will really pick up. Already have a few jobs in the pipe for next month.


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

We have had orders lined up 3 weeks out since January, so we have been busy all '09.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Unik, that's awesome. I am working towards marketing the business more so that we can stay that busy.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

We've been consistently busy. I'd like to have work scheduled three weeks in advance but that's too long for most of my customers. They are okay with two weeks but that's about it. After that they are ready to move on to the next decorator.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Mine's is 5 days, if that. And I still have a lot of folks who say "oh" like they thought their shirts could be ready the next day. Oh well.


----------



## n.signia (Nov 21, 2007)

we have been pretty consistant through June, May was awesome, very strong month, june hasn't really slowed. I am hoping that July stays strong, so far it is looking good.


----------



## nolantmc (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello guys
Buisness has been good for us. We have noticed june is a little slower than may but compared to last year we are rolling strong. hope it continues to grow. good luck to all 
tonya


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

I've focused the majority of my efforts toward equipment and supplies since last year. Now it's time for marketing and building sales leads. I want the schedule to stay full all through the year at some point.
I bet you guys that stay busy are good at marketing your company.


----------



## Stitchin Image (Aug 9, 2008)

Are you getting good delivery service from the overseas vendors? What is response on the products from your customers, and if I may ask what is your % of markup on sales to move the product.
Have a safe and happy 4th!
Stitchin Image


----------



## nolantmc (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello to all
Just curious if you all see a slow down from last year. i just run a report and for the month of june and july we are down. I have been told August it really starts to pick up again. i dont see it. We are busy just not like normal. 
Also wanted to know if any who prints shirts all over would be intrested in wholesale pricing. screen printing is down from last year but the calls for all over print has sky rocketed.
thanks guys


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

June and July are a little slower depending on your customer base. People are on vacation, schools are out, so the need for screen printing is the last thing on peoples minds. It should pick back up around the end of August.


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

We are busier than last year. We have taken on a few large orders that has pushed our turn time to 4 weeks+. We bought an automatic to speed up production, but the scumbag that sold us the press lied about its print size capabilities, so our auto has been sitting in the middle of our shop still crated for the last 3 months and will continue to sit there until the fraud lawsuit is settled. In other words, business is good, production is not.
/rant


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we are booming and can't keep up with the work. since jan it has been total nonstop.


----------



## Dinhatex (Apr 19, 2010)

You need to constantly market your company and your brand, this will keep the orders flowing in steadily...good luck


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

Unik Ink said:


> We are busier than last year. We have taken on a few large orders that has pushed our turn time to 4 weeks+. We bought an automatic to speed up production, but the scumbag that sold us the press lied about its print size capabilities, so our auto has been sitting in the middle of our shop still crated for the last 3 months and will continue to sit there until the fraud lawsuit is settled. In other words, business is good, production is not.
> /rant


Justin,

Was it a broker or personal?


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

TshirtGuru said:


> Justin,
> 
> Was it a broker or personal?


There were ads on digitsmith.com both by the owner and a broker. I initially contacted the broker, but communicated with both the broker and the seller throughout the whole process. The broker had never seen the machine in person.


----------



## Shani Clinton (Aug 4, 2010)

After august all the business will have a good revenue.

Shani.


----------

